

SpaceX Prepares Dragon Spacecraft for Human Flight - hybrid11
http://mashable.com/2012/03/17/spacex-dragon-spacecraft/

======
mesec
What happened with Dragon's NASA COTS demo missions 2 (ISS fly-by) and 3 (full
cargo mission)? According to their launch manifest these were supposed to
happen in 2011.

------
thesauce25
Wow, looks like they did a great job on the design.

